# Die neue versprochene Homepage kommt <-> nur noch 2 Tage :)



## trialsin (22. August 2012)

http://www.intensecycles.com/


----------



## Daniöl (26. August 2012)

krass, die website ist ein verdammtes verbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (27. August 2012)

chaotisch³³


----------



## othu (27. August 2012)

Die mit weitem Abstand schlechteste und unübersichtlichste (professionelle) Homepage die ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe!
Und zudem intuitiv kaum zu bedienen... 


Auch ne Leistung!


----------



## LautSprecher (28. August 2012)

Richtig. Bin Total enttäuscht.


----------



## Downhoehl (28. August 2012)

Ich finds viel schlimmer, das es z.B. kein Tazer mehr gibt...

Aber stimmt schon, etwas übersichtlicher hätten sie die Seite schon machen können....


----------



## Klappenkarl (28. August 2012)

Sorry...aber diese Page geht ja mal  g a r n i c h t ! Was ist beim Jeff denn los bitte??


----------



## krasse-banny911 (1. September 2012)

Bin auch enttäuscht. Hab´s aber befürchtet. Immer wenn großes Getöse(Countdown) gemacht wird, ist meist nicht viel dahinter.
Es ist immer noch das Manual von 2010 mit den falschen Angaben verlinkt.
Einheitliche Präsentation von Rahmendaten und alle Angaben bei allen Daten wär´ auch gut.
Zudem weiß man irgendwie nicht, welcher Rahmen in welcher Farbe erhältlich ist. Da widersprechen sich die Aussagen teils gegenseitig.
DA MUSS NOCH NACHGEBESSERT WERDEN! Ist ja nicht so, daß die Probleme mit der website neu wären...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. September 2012)

was soll denn der mist ? ich wollte mir infos zu einem älteren rahmen holen , und sehe dann so eine katastrophale hp ...


----------



## Ponch (19. September 2012)

Ich bin echt fassungslos. So etwas schlechtes muss man sonst lange suchen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. September 2012)

WO bekomme ich nun ein Handbuch her ? GIbt es einen Europa oder Deutschland vertrieb ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krasse-banny911 (21. September 2012)

Vertrieb für Deutschland: shocker-distribution.com
Älteres Handbuch ist aber problematisch. Für was für was einen Rahmen brauchst Du Info? Das alte 2010er Handuch ist noch auf der sog. neuen Seite einsehbar. Ist aber teilweise mit falschen Werten versehen. Für ältere Rahmen gab´s sowas wie ein Handbuch nicht. Nur so online Bilder mit Info.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. September 2012)

2007er M3


----------



## Globalplayer (22. Dezember 2012)

Wollte mir eben ein paar Intense Bikes anschauen. Habe es wegen Augenkrebs sein lassen. Frage mich wie, man so eine Homepage durchwinken kann.
Nichtmal ein Handbuch kann man sich da runterladen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Dezember 2012)

FÜr eine so bekannte hoch qualitative Marke ein tritt in die Eier , wäre ich da Chef , ich würde mich Schämen


----------



## Daniöl (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja die alte war auch schon schrott, aber tausend mal besser als das.

Man findet kein einziges Handbuch mehr oder sonst was


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Dezember 2012)

HAt vielleicht noch jemand ein m3 handBuch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (26. Dezember 2012)

suche eins fürs m6 (pdf). Auf der hp gabs nichts. auch nicht auf mailanfrage...


----------



## Myrkskog (26. Dezember 2012)

Antwort auf Anfragen gibts wohl keine. Ich habe auch schon wegen dem Reach vom M3 nachgefragt - keine Antwort. Der Support ist wohl genau so "gut" wie die Seite selbst...


----------



## Shocker (28. Dezember 2012)

Anfragen bitte an uns per mail oder telefon... nach den feiertagen sind wir wieder ganz normal zu erreichen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr m3 handBücher auf pdf zb und die Geo fürs m3 ? BItte mal die Email


----------

